# Eco-complete---best on-line source



## jstemple (Dec 31, 2003)

First off I'm new to this forum but I've been lurking for several weeks. I have decided to use eco-complete in my new 125 and was wondering if someone could suggest the cheapest on-line source for it? Thanks for any help.
Jeff


----------



## Rolo (Dec 10, 2003)

The cheapest I've found is here for 17.99 (w/o shipping).
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Produ...=9087&R=15487&N=2004+113553+113565&in_merch=1


----------



## Raul-7 (Oct 17, 2003)

Drs.Foster&Smith, are the cheapest online source I've found; all the others sell it for cheap, but kill you in the shipping price...


----------



## Scorpion (Oct 10, 2003)

Why is this stuff so hard to find locally????

Before the holidays, I emailed th company. So far, NO REPLIES! I also called them and nothing! All I get is a stupid voice mail that had me going around and around.


----------



## spellweaver9 (Sep 25, 2003)

you might want to try asking your lfs if they can order it for you- it will save you on shipping, i paid $35.00 for 2 bags, but i know some people said they couldnt get anyone to order it for them--GOOD-LUCK


----------



## Fosty (Oct 17, 2003)

It's only $16.99 at petsolutions (http://www.petsolutions.com/cgi-bin/cgiitmls?m=ThisP&p=10105.280000&l=386) Shipping depends which zone you live in, but it's still cheaper than anywhere else.


----------



## Rolo (Dec 10, 2003)

I've had no trouble finding eco-complete in LFSs, but for $35/bag, I order online.


----------



## jstemple (Dec 31, 2003)

Fosty,
Thanks for the link to petsolutions.com. Unfortunately, if you live in Louisiana the difference between them and petwarehouse.com in only $0.04!!Thanks again.


----------



## spellweaver9 (Sep 25, 2003)

i paid $35.00 for 2 bags--so i paid $17.50 for a bag. tax included.


----------



## Scorpion (Oct 10, 2003)

At least you have it in LA. I'll get some when I go down to Metairie.


----------



## jstemple (Dec 31, 2003)

Hey scorpion. Where in Metarie. That's only 30 minutes from my house. Certainly worth the drive if someone has it. Please let me know.
Jeff


----------



## Scorpion (Oct 10, 2003)

Jeff, I have my sister looking into it. When she finds it, I'll let you know. I plan on visiting her later this year... Colorado Springs is too small when it comes to LFSs. I'd have to go to Denver to find it if I want it that bad...


----------



## Rolo (Dec 10, 2003)

Technically, Big Al's has the lowest price on just about everything - if you are sign up for thier VIP program. According to them, they will beat any online price by 5% for the same product. So, taking the $16.99 from petsolutions.com, Big Als would charge about $16.15 - not a big difference, and I'm not sure what their shipping rate is for heavy materials, does anyone know? It could save you a few bucks or a lot though depending on shipping and how much you order.


----------



## Scorpion (Oct 10, 2003)

Ummm, I might have to disagree. That Pet Place has similar prices and I get my stuff faster. At big al's, the boneheads never sent my tracking number. Had to call for it and it took them forever to give it to me. They bite. Besides this, the stuff they carry can be obtained from That Pet Place.


----------



## Fosty (Oct 17, 2003)

I didn't think big als had eco-complete, and I know that fish place doesn't.  I live about 4 minutes away from them and know for sure that they don't have eco-complete (unless they started getting it in the last week; sounds like time for another trip).


----------



## jstemple (Dec 31, 2003)

Fosty,
Just checked it out. Thatpetplace.com doesn't have eco-complete. However, BigAls.com does. It's $1 more than petwarehouse.com but they claim to match prices plus 5%. However, a previous poster said he had had problems with them in the past.


----------



## Raul-7 (Oct 17, 2003)

Well, they do have the cheapest equipment online...but for substrate, try Drs.Foster&Smith


----------



## Rolo (Dec 10, 2003)

Frosty, both Big Als and That Fish Place do have eco-complete. I'm to lazy to pull up a link, but I know becuase I was saw it one the websites this morning.


----------



## Fosty (Oct 17, 2003)

I couldn't find anything about eco complete on that fish place's site, but they have about every other planted aquarium substrate that you can find in USA. Its on big als alright, but its $20.99 there and only $16.99 at petsolutions I think. Plus, with petsolutions you can figure out exactly what shipping will be. That is the most important thing for me after paying $70 shipping for 3 angelfish :fire: .


----------



## jstemple (Dec 31, 2003)

Hey Fosty. Here's the link to DrsFosterSmith.com for eco complete:
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/produ...=9087&R=15454&N=2004+113553+113565&in_merch=1

They add 4.50 per bag for shipping. Not as bad as I've seen. A couple of internet sites are charging $32.40 and that's before shippin!!


----------



## Fosty (Oct 17, 2003)

> They add 4.50 per bag for shipping. Not as bad as I've seen. A couple of internet sites are charging $32.40 and that's before shippin!!


Is a pretty good price, but it 4.50 plus the regular amount per dollar for shipping, so one bag would be $17.99 plus $4.50 plus $7.99 for a total of $30.48. 

Pet solutions is just $16.99 plus $6.51 (for shipping zone 4 for 20 lbs {just used my zone, others are between like $5 and $11}) for a total of $23.50.


----------



## Raul-7 (Oct 17, 2003)

What would it cost to ship here?


----------



## Fosty (Oct 17, 2003)

> What would it cost to ship here?


Go to www.petsolutions.com and go to their shipping info page, http://www.petsolutions.com/Shipping.html. Down the page it has the actual freight charges. Find your zone using your zip code and match it with the chart for zone/weight prices.


----------



## Raul-7 (Oct 17, 2003)

Whoa, I'm in zone 8...it's going to cost way more than Drs.Foster&Smith to ship...


----------



## deetle (Oct 27, 2004)

*$10.99 plus shipping*

Just bought some at Aquariumplants.com for 10.99 plus shipping. They are in South Dakota I think.
D


----------



## eums (Sep 16, 2004)

raul-7 if you want some eco, marinedepot.com has it, if you do a willcall ( there in orange) its like $20 a bag


----------



## Navajo (Sep 13, 2004)

Just found it at http://www.aquatic-store.com/index.html?target=dept_429.html&lang=en-us

for $14.99/bag. Have to email for shipping cost though.


----------

